# libnodave wird nicht gefunden



## Proxy (9 Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich hab ein problem mit Libnodave... entweder hab ich einen Fehler allgemein oder im programm.


```
Die DLL "libnodave64.dll": Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden. (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x8007007E) kann nicht geladen werden.
```

Bekomme ich immer

hab ein 64 Bit System und die dll von JFK genommen. Hab aber auch die libnodave.dll probiert beide werden nicht gefunden obwohl sie in der c:/windows/system32 sind.

Was mach ich falsch?

MfG


----------



## marlob (9 Februar 2011)

Probiere doch mal die DLL in den Ordner zu legen wo deine Anwendung ist


----------



## Proxy (9 Februar 2011)

Hab ich auch probiert jedoch mit dem gleichen ergebnis.


edit: neues bild


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Februar 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab ein problem mit Libnodave... entweder hab ich einen Fehler allgemein oder im programm.
> 
> ...



Hab die 64 bit dll bei mir im Moment wieder entfernt, da diese nicht funktioniert, konnte es vorher leider noch nicht testen! 

Du kannst aber die 32 bit dll auch unter 64 bit windows verwenden!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Februar 2011)

die dlls müssen in das verzeichnis wo deine exe ist!

und achte noch darauf das du beim compilieren einstellst das eine 32 bit exe erzeugt wird!


----------



## Proxy (10 Februar 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe hab grade gesehen das ich bei Microsoft Virsual Studio die Datei beim kompilieren auch mit kopieren muss. War nur eine Einstellungssache.

Danke jetzt find ich die DLL


----------



## student86 (10 September 2012)

*Moin*

sry , siehe unten


----------



## student86 (10 September 2012)

*Moin*

,hab mir jetzt schon einige themen hier bezüglich Libnodave 64Bit durchgelesen und mal macht es den Eindruck das es Funktioniert und mal nicht.

Ist es Möglich eine SPS zu lesen/schreiben mit Libnodave auf einem Windows 7 64 Bit system ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

